# 2019 Rogue Navigation Voice and ETA display



## jerdige (Aug 2, 2019)

How do I turn the voice off for navigation? I have turned it off from the settings menu but every time I turn off the car it resets to the navigation voice to "on" even though I turn it "off" every time. I would like the default to be off.

Also, is there a way to display the ETA and map icon for next turn on the audio screen?


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

From the manual:

1. Touch [Settings] on the Launch Bar.
2. Touch [Navigation] and touch [Guidance Settings].
3. Touch an item you would like to set.
Under Guidance Voice.
This should set it for good, it does for my 2019 SL.

For ETA
1. Touch [Settings] on the Launch Bar.
2. Touch [Navigation] and touch [Route Preference].
3. Touch the item you would like to set.
ETA is under Time Shown on Map selection
Manual can be found on NissanUSA site, https://owners.nissanusa.com/nowners/navigation/manualsGuide


----------



## jerdige (Aug 2, 2019)

pclilien said:


> From the manual:
> 
> 1. Touch [Settings] on the Launch Bar.
> 2. Touch [Navigation] and touch [Guidance Settings].
> ...


I have tried the guidance voice setting and it keeps reverting back to "on" as if my default will always be set to that.

Does the ETA show across all screens with this setting?


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

You wrote:
I have tried the guidance voice setting and it keeps reverting back to "on" as if my default will always be set to that.
Not sure as mine stays on what I choose.

You wrote:
Does the ETA show across all screens with this setting?
Only on the map screen.


----------

